# SA - 12&13/7 - Five for Team Flanno - plastic division



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I've had a pretty good weekend, getting out both mornings and scoring a total of 15 snapper between 56cm and 74cm - with 5 at 70cm or above, 7 on Saturday and 8 on Sunday.
Saturday was pretty rough at the launch with waves breaking on a sandbar out from shore. I was pleased to be in the Catch 390 going out as I copped one front on heading out - and catching a few waves coming back over the sandbar, backwards again. Squidley was out too but spent time trolling for snook and tailor. He had an interesting time coming back in over the sandbar.








My friend Tom from NZ, over here for a family event, joined me on Sunday morning - much calmer, I took the little Sport while Tom paddled the Catch. Beautiful conditions, with a bright full moon setting as the sun rose. A great weekend's fishing after the frustration of wind and rain for the last 3 weeks.
























Its was good to strike a blow for SA Team Flanno in the snapper leaderboard, even if I was paddling and pedalling Tupperware. ;-)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Good fishing mate


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Plenty of good eating snaps there, well done.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Fantastic Andrew. I couldn't get out at all over the weekend due to other commitments but I am delighted to read about your success. It will spur me on to watch for another break in the weather.


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

plastic division :lol:


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Legend Andy


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

bertros said:


> Nice work mate... Good to see you back on par with efforts of previous years.


Cheers Matt - its been quiet down here this year on the snap front compared to the last couple - hopefully things are now going to pick up.


Geoffw said:


> Fantastic Andrew. I couldn't get out at all over the weekend due to other commitments but I am delighted to read about your success. It will spur me on to watch for another break in the weather.


Good luck Geoff - hopefully they will still be around and you can score a few biguns.


Murphysegg said:


> plastic division :lol:


Well, Minny and the glass crew from down south have put in the hard yards on the bigger snaps so far this year - time us mid coast plastic boys pulled our collective fingers out and contributed to the SA tally. viewtopic.php?f=3&t=65028


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Well done Andrew great weekend result. I went out Trolling and drifting yesterday but not a touch.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Spurred on by Andrew's catch and eager to fish I got out this morning at 6. Just a little late fot work this morning. My two pb's this morning. Will post later. Thanks Andrew.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess we are not talking about flanalette PJs then? Great going Andy and a great reward for braving the conditions on Saturday. It looked like you had the pick of the spots, not even a boatie out which was a surprise.
It's good to see too that Tom rugged up for the cold Sunday morning with a JUMPER!!!  
Cheers
Bob


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Awesome as usual!
I need you to give me some lessons on plastics!!
Going to have a go at downrigging for them. Got a little 3 lb downrigger and going to start experimenting when the weather eases up and the temp gets above 10 degrees!
well done guys!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That just has fun written all over it.


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

I could join you guys for a fish and demonstrate my new catch and release technique.. it's very special.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

islandboy said:


> I need you to give me some lessons on plastics!!!


 hmmmmm.......you have got the wrong type of Plastic "thing" there Shep. I got them fishing *from* a Plastic - not fishing *with* a Plastic !

You see the SA Glass Boys - who fish from glass boats like Baggs (Stealthfisha), Minny, Fsck, Benjaika and Leo (viewtopic.php?f=45&t=66355 ) have been doing very well in the Snaps down south - and Minny in fact has scored 2 x 80cm fish this year which is a fantastic effort - and these were the only SA entries in the Snapper leaderboard competition in which Qld is creaming the rest of Australia.

After Minny's last fish, a 82cm stonker, the SA team got dubbed "Team Flanno" - an envious reference to our impeccable dress sense when attired for kayak fishing or just after.

Now it seems to me that one way for us South Oz Flanno boys to beat the Bananna Benders is to have a little competition within the competition. So we have Team Flanno - Plastic Division who fish from plastic kayaks and Team Flanno - Glass Division in the Stealths. All part of the Proud SA Team Flanno - out to overtake the Qlders on 70cm plus snapper. So the good news for Team Flanno - Glass division is that they have you and Russell (kanganoe) in their ranks - soon to be joined by Sue I hear and may be even Squidley.

The even better news is that Team Flanno now has to only catch 9 more 70cm (or bigger) snapper to over take Qld (provided they don't catch anymore and that Bee Keeper fella is hot stuff). All the latest info on the snapper leader board is here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=65028


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Fsck said:


> I could join you guys for a fish and demonstrate my new catch and release technique.. it's very special.


 :lol: I know what you mean - my third kayak caught snapper was a catch and release special - my next purchase after that was a pair of lip grips which goes on before the fish come out of the net - I think Minny almost joined the club.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Good result Andy. Wasn't the water nice that day?


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow! I go travelling for a while and all hell breaks loose!! Great sessions there Sola.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Welcome back Sean - thought you'd been pretty quiet recently! Remember this day from 2012







It was a bit like the bite we had then


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Certainly do remember that day! Itching to get back out. Got married, moved house and went OS for 6 weeks so haven't wet the yak in over 4 months!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone heading out friday night or Sunday morning?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2014)

I might head out Friday if the wind drops.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice indeed Andy. Few of the stink boaters would get catches like that.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice bunch of snaps, Andrew... I've been helping myself to donuts,lately... but then... when you're on the ground, the only way to go is up, eh?

Keep 'em comin'... Jimbo


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Kelvin said:


> I might head out Friday if the wind drops.


Kelvin can you please leave some for Saturday? :lol: 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Beekeeper said:


> Nice bunch of snaps, Andrew... I've been helping myself to donuts,lately... but then... when you're on the ground, the only way to go is up, eh?
> 
> Keep 'em comin'... Jimbo


Cheers Jimbo - you set the benchmark in both quality and quantity ! Something for us to aspire to - good luck but no more big ones please ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

solatree said:


> islandboy said:
> 
> 
> > I need you to give me some lessons on plastics!!!
> ...


now ive read this entire post solar I understand its definatly game on with the other states...Two divisions of flannel and one cause.....Snapper tally....Well done Plastic division...kudos to the lot of you....

regards Baggs


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

solatree said:


> The even better news is that Team Flanno now has to only catch 9 more 70cm (or bigger) snapper to over take Qld (provided they don't catch anymore and that Bee Keeper fella is hot stuff). All the latest info on the snapper leader board is here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=65028





Stealthfisha said:


> now ive read this entire post solar I understand its definatly game on with the other states...Two divisions of flannel and one cause.....Snapper tally


 - and the combined Team Flanno scored 3 more snaps on the weekend, thanks to Snowy, Drewboy and Ben (Fsck) - and so now we are only 2 behind the Banana Benders  Go Flanno !


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking foward to the next break in weather!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Well done lads lets keep em coming we gotta blast these banana heads off the board  your division is pulling the weight for SA quite well....think we need to up the ante... !! Carrrn boys haha p.s more flanny fish selfies would be the go!!


----------

